

AskHN: Current state of cross-platform mobile development? - fidrelity

How do current tools for multi-platform development compare? 
Which tools are available and where&#x27;s the biggest community?<p>I&#x27;m interested in building a relatively simple app that should run on as many devices as possible. The app shouldn&#x27;t rely on any of the phone&#x27;s sensors.
I&#x27;m especially interested in creating a good User Experience but since iOS, Android and all the other platforms behave quite differently I feel like this can be a deal breaker.<p>Please share your insights, experience, links and knowledge about developing one app for multiple mobile devices!
======
Liongadev
Adobe AIR works great, has support for some phone features build in, all
others can be added using native extensions.

Skinning can be done very well, and the app could also run in the browser via
flash.

The bad part is, AIR is relativly slow on older mobile devices.

------
_random_
If idiomatic and flawless user experience is important, but you still want to
at least re-use your business logic then your best bet is Xamarin.

